
The DiggBar controversy summarised in two easy screenshots - raganwald
http://fishbowl.pastiche.org/2009/04/12/the_diggbar_controversy_summar/
======
smoody
Just curious... why hasn't StumbleUpon been pulled into this fight? They've
had their own frame-based bar for a while now.

